# Felix



## waitmanff (Mar 3, 2014)

My little Felix is starting to slowly adjust to his new home


----------



## wellington (Mar 3, 2014)

He's cute. Looks just like the one I used to have


----------



## waitmanff (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks! He is still pretty jumpy but I I'm sure over time he will adjust !


----------



## lisa127 (Mar 3, 2014)

So cute. I've always wanted one.


----------



## bouaboua (Mar 3, 2014)

Lovely little thing....................


----------

